# Major changes to site!



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WHAAAAAAAA Check out the Tjet Corvette! ANd the '64 GTO!! In fact, I'm stoked about the whole release! Priming my Paypal account... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Awsome!!!

I sold much of my record colection to buy HO stuff, then I sold HO stuff to buy 1/43rd stuff, maybe now I'll sell 1/43rd stuff to buy HO stuff.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, I got my order in. thanks for the heads up Montoya.


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

If all the cars in the first TJet release look as good as the 'vette at the bottom of the page, that will be an "out of the park home run". Not so crazy about the pickup, but the other car choices are spectacularly cool. I'll get some of those for sure. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

The XT road racer Camaro looks great as well, another "must have". :thumbsup: The CanAm McClaren looks more 4wd than the Bronco....... I do realize there is almost no room under the McClaren's body... Will have to do the Dremel/JB weld lowering job on that one....

The collectors can have all the red chassis/translucent red body/silver tire cars they want.... Not my thing. To each their own.....

:wave:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Looks cool, and put in my order.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

New product looks great. Nice to see the site updated also.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

My order is in also.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey wait...

is it me, or did AW update the text below the pics since yesterday? I don't remember reading about the clam pack/jewel case color variants OR the tinted windows OR the not-so-wide-but-not-so-narrow fronts...

neat stuff!

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Outstanding!
Glad to see things are moving forward....
And as the commercial goes:
"Now this changes everything."


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Put my order in too. I wonder if the cars are numbered.

If anyone is interested in selling their Bronco, let me know. I'll have all car except the Bronco for sale or trade.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Put my order in also. Yea, it will be nice if the cars or sets are numbered. I can see between Dash and AW I need to find a second job just to support my slotcar addiction. 

Dave


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

slots-n-stuff said:


> We really like the new changes to the Auto World products..:thumbsup: If you are also interested in the older JL and RC2 products . Check out our web site.. http://www.slots-n-stuff.com :wave:


 Are you the same Slots_n_Stuff that was operating out of Milwaukee?

'doba


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

Those new TJs sure are temping ,I could see me getting back into them. That's what I like about running cars with a Slide Guide... I keep my 1/43 track and run TJs on it and still close enough to nerf the other car. Raunchy


----------



## Rickc (Jul 9, 2002)

Note for the Autoworld web site proof-reader. T-lowe, take a look at the front page.
NOT SO SKINNY FRONTS, AND XT'S GET THE >THOUGH< LOOK


----------

